# Turkey Super Lig 25-28 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 24, 2011)

25 Feb 17:00 Bucaspor v Bursaspor  3.40 3.25 2.05 +53  
26 Feb 11:00 Ankaragucu v Genclerbirligi  2.25 3.10 3.00 +53  
26 Feb 13:00 Istanbul Buyuksehir BSK v Galatasaray  2.75 3.00 2.50 +53  
26 Feb 14:00 Gaziantepspor v Eskisehirspor  2.00 3.20 3.50 +53  
26 Feb 16:00 Fenerbahce v Kasimpasa  1.20 6.00 11.00 +53  
27 Feb 11:00 Karabukspor v Konyaspor  1.72 3.50 4.33 +53  
27 Feb 14:00 Sivasspor v Manisaspor  2.25 3.20 3.00 +53  
27 Feb 16:00 Trabzonspor v Kayserispor  1.57 3.60 5.50 +53  
28 Feb 17:00 Antalyaspor v Besiktas  3.25 3.20 2.10


----------



## emilok (Feb 26, 2011)

vs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fenerbahce vs Kasimpasa

Fenerbahce is big leader here and I think they shouldnt have problem to win, it always depends how much players will care and also what squad will be in, I think even if coach uses some reserves they have enough quality squad to replace first team.

Kasimpa is last team in Turkey superleague and I dont think it will change after torday, Of course they have to fight in every game but to be honest today they are mega outsider and should rest some players for importants game in next week.

Fener to win should be easy, and when Ive seen odds I cant belive it's so high for handi. GL 


Fenerbahce - Kasimpasa	Fenerbahce (-1.5)	1.75	6/10	Gamebookers


----------



## emilok (Feb 27, 2011)

Fenerbahce - Kasimpasa	Fenerbahce (-1.5)	1.75	6/10	Gamebookers Result 2-0 + 4,5u

Today:







vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Short preview about 2 teams

Svias and Manisa, both team offensive and have to fight about avoid relegation and good place. I wrote already about Manisa, how they play etc, check on my blog few matches ago.

Sivas need to win in every game and attack, Manisa last time lost and now I think they will want to revange,
I was suprised with thi odds, for me very good odds GL

	Sivas - Manisa	Over 2.5	1.98	4/10	Canbet


----------



## emilok (Feb 28, 2011)

Sivas - Manisa	Over 2.5	1.98	4/10	Canbet Result 4-2 +3,92u


----------

